# Do i have enough rock in my tank ?



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

Should i stack it higher ?
Would it look out of place to put slate on top of the lava rocks ?
All comments would be great as i want it to be perfect i have 20 fish in the tank.
None of which will rach more than 6 inches.
Would terracotta pots be good at the back of the lava rocks ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The height is decent. I do think slate will grab your attention if mixed with the lava rock due to vastly different shape, color and texture. I find my fish don't use terra cotta pots much, but I use them in hospital, fry and quarantine tanks. Is it a 75G?


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

The tank is around 70 gallon so it is


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

72G maybe? Like a bowfront? They have different dimensions than a 75G rectangle and can fit less fish. Feel free to post the dimensions of the tank and list the fish if you want to evaluate your stocking.

If it's a bowfront, measure the sides, not the middle.


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

i think that you should stack slate and then put the lava rock on top of that.


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

This is the new picture i went out and got some more rock for the tank.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Cool, I think the new layout looks way better than slate-on-lava would have.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

I really like it, very interesting look!


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

you know, i normally don't like slate but this looks awesome! nice job! :thumb:


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

just wondering what that decoration is on the sand in lower right area of your tank.


----------

